# Bolt Hard Drive Problems - Erasing everything, Not recording one passes, etc.



## JBronson (12 mo ago)

Hi... 

A few weeks ago, after a short blackout, when power was restored, my Tivo would not restart. I noted the 4 dreaded flashing lights, and was advised that it was probably my hard drive.... Since the playoffs were starting the next day, we opted to just replaced the hard drive (old recordings be damned) and be back in operation instead of taking it to get fixed, or replaced.

It seemed to work fine initially, however we have found that every few days it deletes EVERYTHING in the recordings folder, and doesn't record any One Passes. 

Regarding the One Passes, let me be more specific. It does not record the shows, but when I look at recording activity, some will say that the recording is deleted "for space," even though this new drive has never been more than 4% full. Others will just say "Not Recorded" or "Duplicate."

Also, I added a show to the One Passes as a test, and it did record. However, I have since deleted the one pass, and it keeps appearing on my Recording Activity screen as "Not Recorded" or Duplicate.

I can choose a future show in the Guide and it will record. I was using this as a work around, but just a few minutes ago, everything erased. One upside? I'm learning to be less attached to my recordings.

Any advice would be appreciated. See photos below for some clarity. 

Thanks.
Jeannette... 20+ year Tivo owner.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

you'll lose all of your recordings and passes, but my first reccomendation would be to go to help > reset > clear & delete everything.

do you know the make/model of the hard drive used as a replacement?


----------



## djones18 (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Jeannette. Welcome to the forum. Folks here have many years of experience troubleshooting and fixing TiVo problems. Helpful bunch here.

Interesting and frustrating symptoms. Assume you're using a TiVo Bolt model. Yes? Was your TiVo on a good quality surge suppressor during brownout? Fact that you changed your hard drive and have 20+ yrs with TiVos indicates you know a fair amount about these devices. Knowing your make and model of new hard drive is important to determine how and if your TiVo Bolt will successfully reboot and operate. Bolts are sensitive to hard drive makes, models, sizes, and types (CMR vs SMR). I know. I just went through a Bolt 4 flashing light failure and upgraded the hard drive with great advice from this forum.

Assuming your hard drive is compatible, TiVo circuitry, cablecard, tuning adapter (if installed), and cable signal are fully operational, and your cablecard properly provisioned and synced with TiVo and tuning adapter, North Alabama's suggestion might be worth a try. You might also make sure your TiVo can connect and successfully download updates from TiVo. These can all be checked using various troubleshooting features, cablecard, and tuning adapter operating status screens built into the TiVo. There's lots of help on this forum to do that. Personally I'd try a soft TiVo restart first using the remote control. I would also recheck all cables are plugged into their correct ports and they are securely connected.

Additionally, based on how your TiVo Bolt failed during brownout a new or different power supply might be tried.

You may also need to rerun Guided Setup if above suggestions don't work or you don't mind starting over from scratch.

Of course you can also call TiVo technical support. There are many opinions on the quality of that support presently.

Please keep us informed, especially if you find a fix.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

JBronson said:


> Hi...
> 
> A few weeks ago, after a short blackout, when power was restored, my Tivo would not restart. I noted the 4 dreaded flashing lights, and was advised that it was probably my hard drive.... Since the playoffs were starting the next day, we opted to just replaced the hard drive (old recordings be damned) and be back in operation instead of taking it to get fixed, or replaced.
> 
> ...


Yes, as another poster mentioned if you replace a hard drive you HAVE to run a clear and delete everything to "marry" the new drive to the Tivo. Or else everytime you restart you will lose everything. If cable you will have to re-pair the cable card.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh, you did not mention the make/model/size of your replacement drive. If you bought an SMR drive (most 2.5" are SMR now) you would want to return it and buy a CMR drive. Tivos do NOT like SMR drives. You did not mention what OS your are running either TE3 or TE4. TE4 REALLY does not like SMR, not good for TE3 either. Bottom line is never use an SMR drive in a Tivo if you have a choice, and you do...............


----------



## JBronson (12 mo ago)

tommage1 said:


> Oh, you did not mention the make/model/size of your replacement drive. If you bought an SMR drive (most 2.5" are SMR now) you would want to return it and buy a CMR drive. Tivos do NOT like SMR drives. You did not mention what OS your are running either TE3 or TE4. TE4 REALLY does not like SMR, not good for TE3 either. Bottom line is never use an SMR drive in a Tivo if you have a choice, and you do...............



*tommage1, djones18, NorthAlabama....

Thanks for for the suggestions...*


The drive I replaced it with was one that was originally in my other Bolt that I had upgraded... it was a 500GB drive... But I was in a hurry... Playoffs, you know.

Thanks for the advice... I'll try the clear and delete tomorrow... I thought about doing it over the weekend, but... Spectrum is not helpful over the weekend, and I didn't want to miss the game today. I can't believe the Rams almost gave it away.

Will let you all know tomorrow... Unless I take the time to get a larger drive. 

Appreciated!!!


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

JBronson said:


> *tommage1, djones18, NorthAlabama....
> 
> Thanks for for the suggestions...*
> 
> ...





JBronson said:


> *tommage1, djones18, NorthAlabama....
> 
> Thanks for for the suggestions...*
> 
> ...


The clear and delete everything is ABSOLUTELY necessary. ESPECIALLY since you are using a drive from another Bolt, it's has some Tivo software on it already. I'd blank/format the drive before putting it in, then do the clear and delete everything. The Bolt will reformat the drive if it is blank.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

JBronson said:


> Will let you all know tomorrow... Unless I take the time to get a larger drive.


And that you would have to be careful what drive you buy, you don't want an SMR drive, you want a CMR drive. The largest CURRENT model CMR 2.5" drive is the WD Red Plus, 1TB. If you want to get into discontinued models there are 2 and 3TB, a 2TB Toshiba that can still be found and for a reasonable price (a SPECIFIC model number, not just any 2.5" Toshiba 2TB.) And you'd want to find new old stock, not used or refurbished. When replacing a drive in a Tivo, especially a 2.5" in a Bolt or Edge, it's not the SIZE that is the determining factor, ie replace a 1TB with another 1TB, it's the model number and CMR/SMR that is important. Not something the average user would know unless they read this forum a lot.


----------



## djones18 (Jan 6, 2006)

Jeannette,

Did you solve your issue? If so, please let us know so others can benefit.


----------



## JBronson (12 mo ago)

djones18 said:


> Jeannette,
> 
> Did you solve your issue? If so, please let us know so others can benefit.


Hi all...

I opted to order a new drive... Playoffs over. Will start looking for one this week. Thanks for all of the suggestions!


----------

